# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية السبت اول فبراير 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة اليوم السبت 1 فبراير 2020م

 الصدى ::-
 المريخ يعود للتدريبات اليوم وينتظم في معسكر مقفول
 المجلس يلوذ بالصمت وأندية الممتاز ترفض البرمجة
 الأهلي في أضعف حالاته والكاردينال يحفز الأقمار بالدولار
 ضياء الدين : مباراة كادوقلي مهمه




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* “باج نيوز” يورد تفاصيل جديدة بشأن أزمة الغاني ريشموند
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أزمة ريشموند والخرطوم الوطني تشهد تطوّر لافت خلال الساعات الماضية.



علم”باج نيوز” أنّ الاجتماع الذي التأم بين المريخ والخرطوم الوطني بشأن أزمة اللاعب الغاني ريشموند لم يسفر عن نتائجٍ مثمرة.
وفق المصادر لـ”باج نيوز” فإنّ نادي الخرطوم الوطني طالب بمديونياته المالية تجاه المريخ والتي تقدّر بمليار جنيه.
نادي الخرطوم الوطني، تم استدعائه من قبل دائرة الأجانب للتحقيق معه في أزمة اللاعب الغاني ريشموند.



وكان  الغاني ريشموند قد غاب عن التحضيرات مع فريقه السابق الخرطوم الوطني لمدة  ستة أشهر رغم ارتباطه بعقدٍ رسمي مع النادي، ليضطر الأخير إلى تقديم شكوى  إلى اتحاد كرة القدم الدولي”فيفا”.
ويرى مصدر مقرّب من نادي الخرطوم  أنّ موقفهم سليم بشأن الأزمة، وأنّه تمّ تقديم مزيد من المستندات التي تدعم  الخطوات التي قاموا بها تجاه قضيتهم مع اللاعب الغاني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال في مواجهة تاريخية امام الاهلي المصري وعينه علي بطاقة العبور لربع نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا
 .
 يخوض هلال السودان عند الساعة التاسعة من مساء اليوم السبت 1 فبراير  مواجهة تاريخية ومهمة وصعبة امام الأهلي المصري لحساب الجولة السادسة  والأخيرة للمجموعة الثانية لبطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا لكرة القدم .
  وتأتي أهمية وصعبة المباراة كونها ستحدد الفريق الثاني الصاعد من هذه المجموعة لدور ربع نهائي المنافسة .
 يدخل فريق الأهلي المباراة وفي رصيده 10 نقاط متصدرا للمجموعة ويكفيه التعادل اليوم للعبور لربع النهائي ، اما الهلال فله 9 نقاط في المركز الثالث ولا خيار امامه سوي الخروج منتصرا لضمان العبور لربع النهائي .
  وأكمل الهلال جاهزيته تماما للمواجهة بقيادة المدرب الوطني الفاتح النقر  الذي سيستعيد خدمات المتميز ابو عاقلة عبد الله ونصر الدين الشغيل بعد ما  فقدهما في الجولة السابقة امام بلاتينيوم الزيمبابوي .
  ويعول الهلال  علي قاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة لتخطي عقبة الاهلي اليوم والفريق قادر علي  ذلك باذن الله فقط علي لاعبيه تدارك المسؤولية واللعب بقوة وعدم التراخي  وعلي الجماهير مساندة اللاعبين بإستمرار والابتعاد عن صافرات الإستهجان حتي  يحقق الهلال المراد وهو الإنتصار وإسعاد الانصار وبلوغ دور الـ8 الكبار  بإذن الله تعالي .











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رباعي المريخ شباب ضمن الكليه النهائيه لمعسكر منتخب الشباب

  تم إختيار رباعي شباب المريخ. ضيفان محمد والجزولي حسين وناجي جمعه ونور  الدين راموس ضمن القائمه النهائيه لمنتخب الشباب الذي يتأهب للسفر للمملكه  العربيه السعوديه للمشاركه في البطوله العربيه للشباب دون العشرين والتي  ستنطلق في السابع عشر من فبراير هذا وسوف يدخل لاعبو المنتخب معسكرا مغلق  بالفندق الصيني بالخرطوم حتي موعد سفرهم للمملكه ...بالتوفيق
 
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من معسكر شباب المريخ
 شكرا رابطه مشجعي المريخ ب ولايه البحر الاحمر..
#كل_الحب. â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
 علم الدين هاشم
 مواجهة الاهلي واستفزاز اعلام مصر 


  دائما مانقول ان الاعلام المصري علي مختلف الوانه بارع بدرجة امتياز في  استفزاز جماهيرنا والهاء انديتنا قبل كل المواجهات المصيرية مع انديتنا في  جميع  البطولات القارية التي تجمعنا بهم ،، حدث مع المريخ من قبل ويتكرر  للمرة الثانية مع الهلال بعدما شهدنا رصد مني فاصلا دراميا ومشاهدة بالغة  السوء في الفترة القصيرة التي سبقت مباراة الهلال والاهلي المصري في ظ¢ظ ظ ظ§  والتي انتهت حينها بفوز الفريق الازرق رصد مني بفضل قوة فريقه وتفوقه علي  نادي القرن حينذاك !
 بدأ الاستفزاز في هذه الايام بتلك التغريدة التي  صدرت علي حساب الكابتن رصد مني احمد شوبير نجم الاهلي السابق والاعلامي  المعروف وهو يشيد بقرار الاتحاد الافريقي بتعيين طاقم تحكيم مغربي بقيادة  رضوان رصد مني جيد ممادفع ادارة الهلال علي الاحتجاج ضد تعيين طاقم التحكيم  المغربي والمطالبة بتغييره ولكن كعادته دائما تجاهل الكاف احتجاج مني  الهلال واكد علي قراره علي تعيين الحكم المغربي ،،
 مانود قوله ان  الاعلام المصري ( يفلق ويداوي ) ومن الافضل لجماهير الهلال واعلامه تجاهل  كل مايصدر رصد مني من استفزاز قادم من شمال الوادي ولايتعامل معه كأنه موقف  صادر من ادارة الاهلي المصري ويركز علي فريقه ولاعبيه بتقديم جرعات معنوية  لهم مساء اليوم بالجوهرة الزرقاء ضد الاهلي المصري فهي مجرد رصد مني  مباراة وليست حربا كما يريد ان يصورها بعض المتعصبين وسط جماهير الهلال مع  امنياتنا للهلال بالفوز والتاهل لربع نهائي دوري الابطال .
 ** كما كان  متوقعا الغت اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد العام اعمال الجمعية العمومية  بالمريخ التي كانت قداجازت في وقت رصد متي سابق النظام الاساسي الجديد  للنادي والذي بموجبه قام الدكتور مدثر خيري باجراء سلسلة من التعيينات  والمسميات التي ستصبح بعد قرار اللجنة القانونية مجرد حبر علي ورق لان  مابني علي باطل رصد مني فهو باطل ! واعتقد ان السيد خيري قد استعجل كثيرا  في تلك التعيينات ولم يستمع لكل الناصحين الذين طالبوه بالتأني وعدم  الاستعجال خاصة بعد رفض المفوضية للاجراءات التي بموجبها رصد مني تم عقد  تلك الجمعية العمومية ثم ظهر موقف اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد العام الرافض  ايضا لشرعية رصد مني  الجمعية العمومية الهزلية ،، طبعا لانتوقع اي موقف  ايجابي من جانب مجلس المريخ الذي يقوده ويحركه مدثر خيري في رصد مني  التعامل باحترام مع قرار اللجنة القانونية رغم ان اللجنة القانونية اردفت  قرارها بتعيين لجنة لمراجعة العضوية ومن ثم الدعوة لجمعية عمومية سليمة  وشرعية لدراسة ومراجعة النظام الاساسي الجديد للنادي ،، ندعو لموقف عقلاني  يراعي مصلحة المريخ واستقراره فالقضية ليست شخصية بين اللجنة القانونية  ومدثر خيري !




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خاطرة حمراء

 المريخ أولى بالاهتمام. 
  *فى الوقت يحتاج فيه نادى المريخ لوقفة حقيقية من كل أبناءه نجد أن  الاهتمام بما يعانيه النادى من مشاكل وصراعات ليس من الأولويات لدى الكثير  من جماهير المريخ بكل أسف. 
 *أصبح اهتمام أهل المريخ موجه نحو أشياء  أخرى لا ناقة للمريخ فيها ولا جمل. وفى نفس الوقت نجد أن التدمير الممنهج  للكيان الأحمر يسير على قدم وساق من جانب جهات همها الأول والأخير رؤية  المريخ فى اسواء المواقع و اضعفها. 
 *بما يحدث الآن من صراعات مشتعلة  بين أهل المريخ فإن الجلوس على رصيف الانتظار منذ وقت مبكر فى البطولة  الأفريقية العام المقبل  سيكون مصير النادى الأحمر لا محالة. 
 *وطالما  أن جماهير المريخ ارتضت أن تكون جزء أصيل من الصراع الإدارى  الدائر  حاليا.فإن آخر امل فى الإصلاح سيصبح سراب يحسبه أهل المريخ ماء. 
 *مالم  ينهض أهل المريخ من دائرة السلبية التى يعيشون فيها منذ فترة طويلة  ويبتعدوا عن الانتماء إلا للكيان. سنظل ندور فى فلك الصراعات ويفقد الزعيم  الحاضر والمستقبل
 *أدناه  مقال سابق كتبته قبل فترة ليست بالبعيده واراه الان يتحقق. وياخوفى من بقية السيناريوهات. ووقتها لن يكن هنالك خاسر سوى المريخ.....
   &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
 حائط صد
 خصومة حمراء وقاضي ازرق
  *حتى وإن صدر قرار ببطلان إجراءات الجمعية العمومية فهل هذا الأمر يعنى  ذهاب المجلس الحالى مباشرة بعد صدور القرار؟ هل سيعنى القرار إتاحة الفرصة  لمجلس جديد من أجل قيادة النادي خلال الفترة المقبلة؟
 *بكل أمانة سادتي  فإن ما يحدث فى نادى المريخ قمة التناقض من اهله الذين يطالبون المجلس  بضرورة مغادرة مقاعد الإدارة وهى أمنية لكل المريخاب بسبب الفشل الواضح  لهذا المجلس. وفى نفس الوقت يرفض أهل المريخ الطريقة الوحيدة التى يمكن أن  يغادر من خلالها المجلس ديار النادى
 *بالنسبة لى على المستوى الشخصي  فإن مغادرة المجلس الحالى يبقي مطلب لا تنازل عنه بأى حال من الأحوال بغض  النظر عن الطريقة التى من المفترض أن يغادر من خلالها ديار المريخ
  *ومغادرة المجلس بعد إجازة النظام الأساسي لاتعنى أن إدارة المريخ ستبقى  حكر على مجموعة سوداكال حتى بعد خروجهم من النادى كما يحاول البعض أن يوهم  جماهير المريخ
 *فالنظام الأساسي الذى تمت إجازته لم يفصل مقعد الرئاسة  وبقية المقاعد الإدارية  على شخصيات بعينها. ولم يمنعها كذلك على شخصيات  اخرى كما يتوهم البعض ممن يريدون الانتصار لاراءهم فقط دون النظر لما يترتب  عليه هذا الأمر من دمار وصراعات فى النادى 
 *إذا كان النظام الأساسي  يمنع اى شخص لم (يدخل السجن) مثلا من الترشح لرئاسة النادى يمكن وقتها  القول إنه مفصل لعودة شخص محدد لقيادة النادى. وإذا أقر النظام الأساسي  بضرورة أن يمتلك عضو المجلس (متجرا لبيع الأسبيرات) يمكن وقتها القول إن  النظام الأساسي يريد وصول شخصيات بعينها لمقاعد الإدارة
 *لكن طالما أن  كل هذه الأمور غير موجوده فى النظام الأساسي يبقي كل ما يدور حول النظام  الأساسي عبارة عن معارك فى غير معترك ومحاولات انتصار شخصية من جانب شخصيات  ترى أنها الوحيده المخول لها المشاركة فى تحديد مصير النادى ومتى ما  تجاوزها الاختيار فى وضع دستور النادى فلابد من إفشال إجازته حتى وإن دفع  النادى الثمن
 *يعيش المريخ اسواء أيامه وهنالك من يحاول أن يصنع من  النظام الأساسي معركة طاحنه تزيد من جراحات النادى. وبدلا من الضغط على  المجلس من أجل ترتيب أوضاع نيل العضوية حتى نضمن قيام جمعية عمومية حقيقة  قوامها عضوية مريخية حره نجد أن هنالك من يساهم فى إطالة عمر  المجلس دون  أن يدرى
 *لأن قرار بطلان جمعية المريخ العمومية يعنى مواصلة المجلس  الحالى لعمله وإعادة إجراءات الجمعية العمومية التى يمكن أن تأخذ وقتا لا  يعلمه إلا الله باعتبار أن المجلس الحالي لن يضيره البقاء فى شئ بعد أثبتت  الايام عدم اهتمام أعضاءه بما يجرى حولهم من انتقادات مستمرة لم تدفعهم الا  لمزيد من التمسك بالمقاعد رغم اقتناعهم التام بعدم امتلاك ما يقدمونه  للنادى ولكنهم يصرون على الاستمرار نكاية فى من يعارضونهم
 *الحل  العقلاني لما يدور فى نادى المريخ حاليا يتركز حول الضغط على المجلس بكل  السبل من اجل ضمان حصول جماهير المريخ على عضوية حقيقيه تساهم فى اختيار من  يستطيع قيادة النادى خلال الفترة المقبله. وبعد ذلك تأتى المطالبة بضرورة  انعقاد جمعية عمومية حقيقيه تكون فيها الكلمة الأولى والأخيرة لجماهير  المريخ
 *اما تواصل الصراعات الحالية فلن يأتى بجديد غير مزيد من إضاعة  الوقت دون فائده  ولا يمكن أن ننتظر خيرا من اتحاد عام أبلغ أمانى الكثير  من أعضاءه المساهمة فى دمار المريخ وإخفاء آثاره من خارطة الكرة السودانية
 *ودعوة جماهير المريخ لضرورة اكتساب عضوية النادى ستقطع الطريق أمام اى  محاولة للمجلس للتراجع عن انعقاد الجمعية العمومية ومغادرة ديار الأحمر دون  عودة. أما انتظار الفرج من قضاة الأزرق بالاتحاد العام من أجل إخراج  المريخ من النفق المظلم الذى يوجد فيه النادى الان أشبه بانتظار الخير من  تجار الدين بالحزب البائد
 *لم يحسب كذلك أهل المريخ احتمالية خروج  اجتماع الاتحاد القادم بالتأمين على كل ما جاء فى جمعية النظام الأساسى  للنادى مؤخرا. وقتها يمكن للمجلس أن يعقد جمعية عمومية وهمية ويأتى من  خلالها نفس الأعضاء الحاليين على أكتاف عضوية مستجلبة ويصبحوا الناهى  والأمر من جديد وبامر القانون
 *لذلك لا سبيل أمام عشاق الأحمر الوهاج  سوى التوجه نحو مكاتب العضوية حتى يبدأ التغيير الحقيقي من جماهير المريخ.  بدلا من السير خلف دعوات تهدف لانتصارات شخصية فى المقام الأول و ستعمق  وتزيد من مشاكل النادى الذى يحتاج لتغيير جلده بالكامل فى الوقت الحالى  أكثر من اى وقت مضى
 آخر الكلام
 الحل بيد أهل المريخ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اختبار سهل لريال مدريد وصعب لبرشلونة في كأس ملك إسبانيا
 

وكالات: باج نيوز
تقام مباريات ربع نهائي كأس ملك إسبانيا في 4 و5 و6 فبراير المقبل.



جنبت  قرعة الدور ربع النهائي لمسابقة كأس ملك إسبانيا في كرة القدم التي سحبت  الجمعة بمقر الاتحاد المحلي للعبة في مدريد، كلاسيكو مبكر بين الغريمين  التقليديين برشلونة الوصيف وريال مدريد، وأوقعتهما في مواجهة أتلتيك بلباو  وريال سوسييداد على التوالي.
وسيواجه برشلونة نظيره أتلتيك بلباو، فيما يواجه ريال مدريد منافسه ريال سوسييداد.
وحجز  كلّ من برشلونة وريال مدريد بطاقته إلى ربع النهائي عن جدارة وبانتصارين  مدويين، الأول على ضيفه ليغانيس بخماسية نظيفة، والثاني على مضيفه ريال  سرقسطة من الدرجة الثانية برباعية نظيفة.



وبلغ  اتلتيك بلباو ربع النهائي بفوز بشق النفس على مضيفه تينيريفي من الدرجة  الثانية 4-2 بركلات الترجيح بعد انتهاء الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي بالتعادل  3-3.
ويحل فالنسيا حامل اللقب ضيفاً على غرناطة في مواجهة بين فريقين عانيا لبلوغ ربع النهائي.
وأوقعت مفاجأة المسابقة فريق ميرانديس من الدرجة الثانية في مواجهة ضيفه فياريال.



وأطاح ميرانديس باشبيلية من ثمن النهائي بالفوز عليه 3-1، وهو الفريق الوحيد من الدرجة الثانية في الدور ربع النهائي هذا الموسم.
 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
 زاكي الدين الصادق
 الإتحاد يلعب بالنار
 .
 .
 *لا أجد وصف مناسب لقرار مجلس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الصادر مؤخرا  بحق الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ الذي دعا خلاله مجلس المريخ عبر خطاب  رسمي لإعادة عقد جمعية عمومية لإعادة إجازة النظام المجاز أصلا وذلك خلال  ثلاثة أسابيع و لا أجد وصفا لهذا القرار الإعتباطي غير ان مجلس إتحاد الكرة  يلعب بالنار وقد قيل ان من يلعب بالنار ستحرق اصابعه.
 *الخطاب الموجه  للأمانة العامة لنادي المريخ لم يستند خلاله الإتحاد على اي فقرة قانونية  تبيح له إبطال مخرجات الجمعية العمومية التي عقدت في التاسع عشر من شهر  إكتوبر وكان فحواه موغل في العاطفة التي لا أعدها مبررا كافيا لقبول ما  يترتب عليها من قرار أعتبره نقطة سوداء في مسيرة إتحاد يقوده البروف كمال  شداد الذي لم نعهده متلاعبا بالقانون أو مجاملا في حقوق الأخرين وقرار  الإتحاد يعد تدخلا سافرا ومخلا لانه إنتزع حق الجهة المشرعة بنادي المريخ  وهي جمعيته العمومية التي يحق لها وحيدة إبطال ما تم في التاسع عشر من شهر  ديسمبر سيما وانها قد أجازت النظام الأساسي الحالي بنصاب مكتمل وفق إجراءات  معلنة من قبل مجلس إدارة النادي المنتخب.
 *القرار الكارثي ستكون له عواقب كبيرة خاصة وان مجلس المريخ برأي لن يرضخ له وسيعمل على التصعيد لأعلى المستويات.
 *لم يترك أعضاء اللجنة القانونية بإتحاد الكرة وهي الواقفة خلف القرار اي مجال للمجلس غير التوجه للفيفا.
 *التعدي على استقلالية نادي المريخ المكتسبة بنص المادة (10) من نظام  الإتحاد السوداني بادرة خطيرة لم يتدارس اصحابها العواقب الوخيمة التي تنتج  عنها.
 وهج اخير
 *من قبل تم تجميد نشاط الكرة السودانية وبرأي ان لم يعدل الإتحاد من قراره المعيب سيتكرر الأمر مرة أخرى.
 *المريخ بادر بتنفيذ موجهات نظام الإتحاد الواردة في نظامه المجاز في عام  2017 ومع ذلك لم يجد من لجنة الإتحاد غير التربص وبرأي القرار يمثل هزيمة  للإتحاد قبل المريخ القادر على الدفاع والمحافظة على مكتسبات قواعده.
  *القرار يمثل ضربة موجعة للإتحاد لأنه ببساطة فتح بابا لوأد إستقلالية  منتسبيه فقط لإرضاء غرور بعض أعضاء اللجنة القانونية ممن لهم ارتباط  بالنظام السابق.
 *محمد جلال ومن لفه من أبناء المؤتمر المؤتمر الوطني فتحو بابا لن يستطيعوا إغلاقه.
 *الفيفا هي الفيصل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*🔴 مفكرة مباريات اليوم  السبت 1فبراير 2020 

 ---------------------||🇻🇳  المسالمة1908   🇻🇳||-----------------
 🔺 دوري أبطال أفريقيا
 15:00 مازيمبي - جمهورية الكونغو -- : -- زيسكو يونايتد - زامبيا
 15:00 بريميرو دي اوجوستو - أنغولا -- : -- الزمالك - مصر
 15:00 إتحاد الجزائر - الجزائر -- : -- بيترو أتلتيكو - أنغولا
 15:00 ماميلودي صن داونز - جنوب إفريقيا -- : -- الوداد الرياضي - المغرب
 18:00 شبيبة القبائل - الجزائر -- : -- الترجي الرياضي - تونس
 18:00 الرجاء الرياضي - المغرب -- : -- فيتا كلوب - جمهورية الكونغو
 21:00 الهلال - السودان -- : -- الأهلي - مصر
 21:00 النجم الساحلي - تونس -- : -- بلاتينيوم - زمبابوي
 ---------------------||🇻🇳  المسالمة1908   🇻🇳||-----------------
 🔺الدوري الإنجليزي
 14:30 ليستر سيتي -- : -- تشيلسي
 17:00 ليفربول -- : -- ساوثهامتون
 17:00 نيوكاسل يونايتد -- : -- نوريتش سيتي
 17:00 وست هام يونايتد -- : -- برايتون
 17:00 واتفورد -- : -- إيفرتون
 17:00 بورنموث -- : -- أستون فيلا
 17:00 كريستال بالاس -- : -- شيفيلد يونايتد
 19:30 مانشستر يونايتد -- : -- وولفرهامبتون
 ---------------------||🇻🇳  المسالمة1908   🇻🇳||-----------------
 🔺الدوري الاسباني 
 14:00 غرناطة -- : -- إسبانيول
 17:00 ريال مدريد -- : -- أتلتيكو مدريد
 19:30 ريال مايوركا -- : -- بلد الوليد
 19:30 فياريال -- : -- أوساسونا
 22:00 فالنسيا -- : -- سيلتا فيغو
 ---------------------||🇻🇳  المسالمة1908   🇻🇳||-----------------
 🔺الدوري الإيطالي 
 16:00 بولونيا -- : -- بريشيا
 19:00 كالياري -- : -- بارما
 21:45 ساسولو -- : -- روما
 ---------------------||🇻🇳  المسالمة1908   🇻🇳||-----------------
 🔺الدوري الألماني 
 16:30 بوروسيا دورتموند -- : -- يونيون برلين
 16:30 ماينز 05 -- : -- بايرن ميونيخ
 16:30 أوجسبورج -- : -- فيردر بريمن
 16:30 هوفنهايم -- : -- باير ليفركوزن
 16:30 فورتونا دوسلدورف -- : -- آينتراخت فرانكفورت
 19:30 لايبزيج -- : -- بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ
 ---------------------||🇻🇳  المسالمة1908   🇻🇳||-----------------
 🔺الدوري الفرنسي 
 18:30 باريس سان جيرمان -- : -- مونبلييه
 21:00 ستراسبورج -- : -- ليل
 21:00 أميان -- : -- تولوز
 21:00 أنجيه -- : -- ستاد ريمس
 21:00 ديجون -- : -- ستاد بريست 29
 21:00 نيم أولمبيك -- : -- موناكو
 ---------------------||🇻🇳  المسالمة1908   🇻🇳||-----------------
 🔺الدوري السعودي 
 14:25 العدالة -- : -- الأهلي
 17:15 الشباب -- : -- الفتح
 19:15 الفيحاء -- : -- الفيصلي
 ---------------------||🇻🇳  المسالمة1908   🇻🇳||-----------------
 🔺 الدوري المغربي 
 16:00 أولمبيك خريبكة -- : -- المغرب التطواني
 20:00 الدفاع الحسني الجديدي -- : -- يوسفية برشيد
 ---------------------||🇻🇳  المسالمة1908   🇻🇳||-----------------
 🔺 الدوري  الجزائري
 16:00 جمعية عين مليلة -- : -- نادي مولودية الجزائر
 17:00 النادي الرياضي القسنطيني -- : -- شبيبة الساورة
 18:45 جمعية أولمبي الشلف -- : -- نجم مقرة
 19:45 إتحاد بلعباس -- : -- مولودية وهران
 ---------------------||🇻🇳  المسالمة1908   🇻🇳||-----------------
 🔺 الدوري الاماراتي
 15:15 النصر -- : -- عجمان
 15:15 بني ياس -- : -- الظفرة
 18:00 العين -- : -- الوحدة
 ---------------------||🇻🇳  المسالمة1908   🇻🇳||-----------------
 🔺 دوري نجوم قطر
 15:35 السد -- : -- السيلية
 17:45 الريان -- : -- الدحيل
 ---------------------||🇻🇳  المسالمة1908   🇻🇳||-----------------
 🔺 الدوري العماني
 15:35 ظفار -- :-- بهلاء
 ---------------------||🇻🇳  المسالمة1908   🇻🇳||-----------------

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**🎓.. نتــــائج مــبـاريــات الـأمــــس ..🎓​*
 *​📆.. الـجمعــه - ㉛ - ينـــــــاير..📆​*

 *◆==◈ ~ℓєgnds🎖кooᴙα~ ◈==◆*
 *🇩🇪.. الـــدوري الـألمــــــانـي ..🇩🇪*
 |«🎪»| هـ, برليـــن 0✘0 شالكـــــه ..
 *🇫🇷.. الـــدوري الفـرنــــــسـي ..🇫🇷*
 |«🎪»| ریـــــــن 3✘2 نانــــــت ..
 *🇸🇦.. دوري الـأمير محمـد بن سلمــان  ..🇸🇦*
 |«🎪»| أبهـــــا 1✘2 الهــــــلال ..
 |«🎪»| الحـــــزم 0✘0 التعـــــاون ..
 |«🎪»| الرائــــد 1✘1 الإتحــــــاد ..
 *🇶🇦.. دوري نجـــــــوم قطـــــــــــــر ..🇶🇦*
 |«🎪»| الوكــرة 4✘1 الشحــــانية  ..
 |«🎪»| الغــــرافة 0✘0 قطــــــر  ..
 *🇴🇲.. الــــدوري الـ؏ـمــــاني '؏ـمـــانتل' ..🇴🇲*
 |«🎪»| الرستــاق 1✘1 النهـــضة ..
 |«🎪»| النصــــر 2✘2 عــــــمان ..
 |«🎪»| مسقـــــط  1✘0 العــروبة ..
 *🇲🇦.. البطولــہ الـإحترافيــہ المغربيــہ ..🇲🇦*
 |«🎪»| إتـ, طنـــجة 0✘0 وادي زم ..
 *🇰🇼.. الــــــــدوري الڪويتــــــــي ..🇰🇼*
 |«🎪»| كاظــمة 2✘1 الســـالمية ..
 *🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿.. الـــدوري الـإنجلــــــيزي ..🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿*
     🏷..  الدرجہ الـأولى ..🏷
 |«🎪»| ديـ, كــاونتي 4✘0 ستـــوك  ..
 |«🎪»| كــــارديف 1✘1 ريدينــــج ..
 *╠═♕═══✑♔✑═══♕═╣*
   *🎖 ℓєgη∂s 🎨 кσσяα 🎖*
 *╠═♕═══✑♔✑═══♕═╣*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس 

 ود الشريف 
 ** ضرب الكرة المصرية  بقوة ممثلة في كبيرها الأهلي..هي مهمة لاعبي الهلال في معركة اليوم 
  ** ضرب الأهلي بهدفين ثلاثة وإخراس كل الألسن المصرية المستفزة للسودان  والكرة السودانية والشعب السوداني هي مهمة لاعبي الهلال في معركة اليوم 
  ** هذه اول سفرية في التاريخ لاحد رؤساء النادي الأهلي المصري مع بعثة  خارجية وهذا دليل رعب وخوف من الهلال الذي جندل الأهلي بثلاثية في العام  ظ¢ظ ظ ظ§ 
 ** الجماهير مطالبة بالتشجيع الهادر القوي وبكل وسائل التشجيع  المتاحة ولا لاي  اساءات للاعبي الأهلي وممنوع منعا  باتا استخدام الليزر  والشماريخ والألعاب النارية وليتواصل التشجيع حتي ولو تقدم الأهلي بهدف لا  قدر الله 
 ** مدرب الهلال الفاتح النقر كان مرتبا وقويا وهادئا في المؤتمر الصحفي امس وأعجبني حديثه عن التحكيم 
  ** امس استقبلنا كابتن نصرالدين عباس جكسا أشهر لاعب في تاريخ الكرة  السودانية.. استقبلنا بمنزله العامر بمدينة الثورة بادبه الجم هاشا باشا    وكان في معيتي كابتن شيخ إدريس بركات لاعب الهلال السابق والاخ العزيز  أسامة مبارك نورالدايم  رئيس رابطة مشجعي الهلال بمدينة حائل السعودية  وقضينا وقتا طيبا مع النجم الكبير  وحكي جكسا عن بعضا من  زكرياته.. وقال  عن لقاء اليوم أن الهلال أقرب للانتصار لانه يلعب في أرضه ووسط جماهيره  ..وعد الاخ أسامة بتكريم جكسا في أضخم مهرجان يقام بالسعودية خلال الأشهر  المقبلة 
 ** ننتقل لحبيبنا المريخ وقد طالعت امس بيانا هزيلا لما  يسمي بالتحالف المريخي هاجم من خلاله قرار مجلس إدارة الاتحاد العام الخاص  بإلغاء جمعية المريخ التعاونية التي اجازت النظام الأساسي الكارثة ووصف  البيان الهزيل أعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد العام بالكيزان الذين يستهدفون  المريخ واستثني د كمال شداد 
 ** كنت اعتقد ان ما يسمي بالتحالف  المريخي مات وشبع موت وذهب الي مزبلة التاريخ الي أن فوجئت بالبيان الهزيل  امس والبيان صدر بدون توقيع ولا يساوي ثمن الحبر الذي كتب به ومجلس إدارة  الاتحاد العام لن يتراجع عن قراره والتهديد بالفيفا لن يفيد لان الفيفا لا  يتعامل مع الانديه ويتعامل مع الاتحادات الوطنية فقط وجمعية المريخ ستقام  بعد ثلاث اسابيع بأمر الاتحاد العام والجقلبه ما تنفع 
 ** كم هي عضوية التحالف المريخي وهل تتعدي ظ¢ظ  فردا 
 ** التحالف لا يمثل ولا ظ،% من جماهيرية المريخ 
 ** ظ©ظ© % من جماهير المريخ تقف ضد مجلس المريخ الحالي 
 ** من الطرائف أن البيان الهزيل أشاد بكمال شداد وطالب في نفس الوقت بحل مجلس إدارة الاتحاد العام 
 ** من هو رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد العام يا عباقرة التحالف 
 ** مجموعة التحالف هم أعداء جمال الوالي قائد نهضة المريخ الحديثة 
  ** اسف جدا وقد اشدت بدكتور كمال شداد في مقال امس بعد أن  تلقيت معلومة  مغلوطة بأن الرجل كان مساندا لقرار إلغاء الجمعية التعاونية لكن وضح العكس  وقد افادتني مصادر من داخل الاجتماع أن سعادته وقف بقوة مع الجمعية  التعاونية والنظام الأساسي الكارثة ورضخ في آخر لحظة لراي الشرفاء  والاقوياء من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة الذين رفضوا تمرير مسلسل الفوضي والعبث في  المريخ النادي الكبير  ومؤسف جدا أن يقف د شداد هذا الموقف المخذي 
 ** اندية الدرجة الممتازة ترفض برمجة مباريات الدورة الثانية للممتاز ...الاندية لا تملك حق الاعتراض علي البرمجة 
 ** الهلال يفترض أن يلعب مباراته المؤجلة أمام هلال الفاشر أولا 
 ** المريخ يلعب في كادوقلي بعد ايام وربنا يستر 
 ** علي جماهير المريخ أن تتناسي مهاجم اسمه سيف تيري تماما ولا أود الدخول في تفاصيل 
 ** القطب الهلالي الكبير الاخ عبدالرحمن ابومرين رجل يستحق الاحترام 
 ** اتجاه لزيادة سعر الرغيفة لجنيهين  اعتبارا من اليوم ...مبروك للشعب السوداني 
 ** نشارك الزميل مزمل ابوالقاسم وإخوانه الاحزان في وفاة شقيقتهم حليمة  ونسأله تعالي أن يتغمدها بواسع رحمته ويسكنها فسيح جناته 
 ** وطنا الباسمك كتبنا ورطنا ..احبك مكانك صميم الفؤاد 
 ** آخر دبوس 
 ** علي أي مريخابي يساند مجلس الفشل أن يعيد النظر  في شكل  علاقته بالمريخ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
 بابكر سلك

 الجحافل والفلول 

 *وصل الحال في المريخ لدرجة الانقسام بين الجحافل من جهة والفلول من جهة اخري 
 *هذا الانقسام بالطبع كان ابنا شرعيا للكيمان وتبعية الاشخاص العمياء ونسيان الكيان 
 *وقلناها بالطبع 
 *عندما يصبح الانتماء عندك لانسان 
 *الله يرحم الكيان 
 *ونحنا لسة فيها 
 *نقدم الكيان ونختلف بأدب واحترام 
 *لاجل دم احمر يجري في عروقنا كلنا 
 *لاجل كيان وااااحد جميعنا يضمنا 
 *المهم 
 *قرار مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام حول جمعية المريخ العمومية المتعلقة  بالنظام الاساسي هو في حقيقته رجاء لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ علي شاكلة اخوك  الصغير اديهو عشان يسكت وشيلها منو 
 *هذا الرجاء جاء معترفا باعترافهم رصد ابوسماح بالنظام الاساسي 
 *ومقرا بصحة الجمعية العمومية ويريد تأكيدها في بدعة غير مسبوقة 
 *ولكن علي حد تعبيرهم لاجل اشياء كثيرة ولاعتبارات تتعلق بالصالح العام 
 *لكن الوضوح كان اجمل وبالذات نحن في دولة القانون الواجب الاحترام بدون ادني اعتبارات لاشياء اخر ونفسيات غير 
 *المهم 
 *اليوم يلتقي الاهلي بالاهلة 
 *ونحن لسنا مثل تركي آل شيخ نتمني فوز الاهلي فحسب 
 *الفريقان عربيان ياتركي 
 *وانتصار ايهما انتصار للعرب 
 *لذا نقول اللهم انصر اولاد العرب اليوم 
 *وانا اجزم بان الهلال سيلعب المباراة النهائية
 *ايها الناس 
 *لاول مرة في تاريخ مراحل المريخ السنية 
 *يقام معسكر اعدادي وخارج العاصمة كمان 
 *تبارت فيه مراحل المريخ السنية مع فرق من درجات عليا واجادت 
 *وبرغم كل ذلك نجد ميديا المريخ تغفل ذلك وتتنافس قروباته حول ريشموند والخرطوم 
 *وطبعا ده كلو نتاج الانقسام بين الكيمان ونسيان الكيان 
 *فان كان لابد من التحزب اخي المريخي 
 *ابقي جحافل ماتبقي فلول
 *المهم 
 *يقولون ان يوم الاحد سيكون حدثا مريخيا عظيما 
 *الله يحيينا للاحد 
 *ولكن السؤال 
 *اذا رأي مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام عدم قانونية جمعية المريخ العمومية 
 *واذا كان له حق قبول او الغاء اجراءات تلك الجمعية 
 *لماذا لم يصدر قرارا واضحا بالغاء تلك الجمعية ومخرجاتها؟؟؟؟
 *ايها الناس 
 *انتقلت لمثواها الاخير شقيقة الحبيب مزمل 
 *لها الرحمة والمغفرة وحسن العزاء للحبيب مزمل واسرته الكريمة 
 *ونسأل الله ان يجعل البركة في ذريتها 
 *ايها الناس 
 *المؤمن مصاب 
 *وقدر اصاب الحبيب معاوية الجاك نتيجة حادث حركة كان لطف الله فيه حاضرا 
 *واجريت للحبيب معاوية جراحة تمت بنجاح 
 *المؤمن مصاب يا ابا لميس 
 *وحمدالله الف علي السلامة 
 *ايها الناس 
 *لاتنسوا حديثي 
 *الهلال سيلعب المباراة النهائية 
 *اعملوا نجمة علي كلامي ده 
 *ايها الناس 
 *ان تنصروا الله ينصركم 
 *اها 
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
 *والينا 
 *القصة ماقصة رغيف 
 *القصة قصة شعب مات وجاري النزيف 
 *ولسه ما ظهر لينا الحريف 
 *تتمحركوا كدة صدقوني بنط فيها حريف 
 سلك كهربا 
 ننساك والكلب قال الجد في صف الجاز والوالد في صف البنزين والام في صف  العيش والاولاد في صفوف السفارات والسفارات والسفرات يا الامارات يا عن  طريق الامارات 
 والي لقاء 
 سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد عبد الرحمن في تدريبات اهلي بو عريج
 الصورة منقولة









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد راحة 24 ساعة.. المريخ يعود للتدريبات اليوم وينتظم في معسكر مقفول استعدادًا لرحلة جنوب كردفان
#ووااوواا
  يستأنف فريق الكرة بالمريخ اليوم السبت تحضيراته استعدادًا لمباراته  المرتقبة مع هلال كادوقلي يوم الثلاثاء المقبل بولاية جنوب كردفان ضمن  مواجهات الجولة الأولى من القسم الثاني لبطولة الدوري الممتاز، ويجري  المريخ مرانًا مهمًا عند الساعة الواحدة ظهرًا بمشاركة جميع لاعبيه  المتواجدين حاليًا مع الفريق وتحت متابعة وإشراف من قبل الطاقم الفني  بقيادة الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة المدير الفني  والكابتن الضو قدم الخير المدرب العام والأسطورة حامد بريمة مدرب الحراس  والكوتش خالد مدرب اللياقة، ويستمر المران المريخي لمدة ساعتين تشتمل على  جملة من التمارين المتنوعة، بجانب تصحيح الأخطاء التي ظهرت في التجربة  الودية الأخيرة مع فريق مريخ الفاشر بملعب إستاد الخرطوم والتي خسرها  المريخ بهدفين مقابل هدف.
  راحة أمس
  وكان الطاقم الفني للمريخ منح  لاعبيه راحة من التمارين أمس الجمعة بعد المشاركة المتواصلة في الأيام  السابقة وأداء العديد من التدريبات والتجارب الودية، وأخطر جهاز الكرة  بقيادة التاج إبراهيم اللاعبين بموعد العودة للتمارين خلال ساعات أمس بعد  الاتصالات التي تمت معهم، وينتظر أن يدخل المريخ في معسكرًا مقفولًا بفندق  برازفيل ببحري بعد نهاية مران اليوم مباشرة وذلك استعدادًا لرحلة الأحمر  المرتقبة إلى ولاية جنوب كردفان عبر الطيران الداخلي التي ستغادر إليها يوم  غد الأحد، على أن تعود بعثة المريخ للعاصمة الخرطوم يوم الأربعاء  استعدادًا للمباراة الثانية في القسم الثاني والتي ستكون خارج الديار أيضًا  مع فريق الأهلي شندي بولاية نهر النيل يوم التاسع من شهر فبراير.
  تصحيح أخطاء
  يتوقع أن يركز الجهاز الفني للمريخ في مران اليوم على تصحيح الأخطاء التي  ظهرت في التجربة الودية الأخيرة مع مريخ الفاشر حتى يتم تفاديها في  المرحلة القادمة على صعيد المباريات الرسمية، ويتوقع أن يقوم المدير الفني  جمال أبوعنجة بتقديم محاضرة للاعبيه قبل انطلاقة المران والتحدث معهم بصورة  عامة عن الأداء في ودية السلاطين والسلبيات التي صاحبت المواجهة التي لعبت  في ملعب الخرطوم، إلى جانب التحدث عن الاستعداد للمباراة المقبلة مع هلال  كادوقلي يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في ملعب مورتا، كما يقوم الطاقم الفني بإخضاع  اللاعبين لتدريبات متنوعة خلال زمن المران ومن ثم إجراء تقسمية بين العناصر  التي ستشارك في التدريب من وسط الملعب وهو ما درج عليه الطاقم الفني في أي  مران.

 https://www.facebook.com/www.faecbookalmerrikh.fc/










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب اندية الابطال الافريقي قبل الجولة الختامية لدور المجموعات اليوم

مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يقدم شكوي للفيفا ضد قرار اتحاد الكرة

 قامت لجنة عينها  مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، بتسليم نادي المريخ مساء اليوم  الخميس قرار من مجلس إدارة الاتحاد، بعقد جمعية عمومية لتأكيد النظام  الأساسي لنادي المريخ.
 وكان النظام الأساسي للمريخ، قد أثارت إجازته  جدلًا كبيرًا، خصوصًا فيما يتعلق بالإجراءات التي أتبعت لقيام الجمعية  العمومية الخاصة بتمريره.
 وعقد مجلس إدارة إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني،  اجتماعا اليوم بمقر الاتحاد بحي الخرطوم 2، لدراسة ملف الجمعية العمومية  التي أجازت النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ، وأصدر قرارًا بشأن ذلك.
  وقام حسين أبو قبة، رئيس اللجنة المكلفة من قبل الاتحاد السوداني، بمتابعة  ملف الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ، مساء اليوم الخميس بإرسال مضمون القرار  لمجلس المريخ، والمدير التنفيذي للنادي مدثر خيري. الا ان أنباء ترددت ل  (سودانا فوق) تؤكد ان المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ قرر تقديم شكوى ضد  القرار للفيفا

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكاوى الفيفا بالدولار للعلم ....  متل كتاباتك يا استاذ سلك هو سبب كيمان المريخ ويا زاكى الدين راجع المقال
                        	*

----------

